# BBQ or Pig Clip Art



## workoutchamp (Apr 11, 2008)

I am going to make a sign to mount on my cooker - BBQ Team and a Pig or something.  Do you know of any clip art or places I can find in idea?  This isn't for a catering business or anything that I need a high priced graphic designer, just for us.

Brad


----------



## master_dman (Apr 11, 2008)

Just go to Google.com.. once there.. along the very top of the page you'll have options  

web image maps news shopping.. etc etc..

click on image.. then type in what your looking for..

Viola.  Thousands of images.. at your disposal.


----------

